# :: ECS Tuning :: Volkswagen 2012 Beetle LED Interior Lighting - Click Here !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*Volkswagen 2012+ Beetle LED Interior Lighting - $29.95*

You won't believe the difference an LED lighting package makes in your car until you see it with your own eyes. LED illumination is a far brighter and friendlier light, crisp and clean, especially when compared to the dingy yellow glow from conventional filament style bulbs.

Now you can do a complete LED conversion using our Volkswagen Beetle LED Interior Lighting Kit. It contains all the LEDs needed for a total lighting upgrade. No need for guesswork or complicated ordering of individual bulbs.



Installation PDF can be found - *Here*


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Received mine and installed them already and they look great.


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

I just bought the kit, but noticed in your post 2012 is listed. Will these work on my 2013 Beetle?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

LEBlackRob said:


> Received mine and installed them already and they look great.


Awesome, glad you enjoy them! 



VW GUY said:


> I just bought the kit, but noticed in your post 2012 is listed. Will these work on my 2013 Beetle?


Yes sir, 2012+ 


Andy


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

I received my kit & key covers today. FAST shipping These are super easy to install. They are VERY bright. Great upgrade.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

VW GUY said:


> I received my kit & key covers today. FAST shipping These are super easy to install. They are VERY bright. Great upgrade.


Thanks for the feedback! :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

ordered! and they shipped stupid fast, like faster than amazon or newegg have ever sent me confirmation, you guys are on top of your game! :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

VWNDAHS said:


> ordered! and they shipped stupid fast, like faster than amazon or newegg have ever sent me confirmation, you guys are on top of your game! :thumbup:


Thanks for the kind words! 


Andy


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Great product*

Ordered them last weekend, came today, very easy install, much better than stock bulbs.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




Thanks,

KNEWBUG


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

KNEWBUG said:


> Ordered them last weekend, came today, very easy install, much better than stock bulbs.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...



No thank you! New kits have been a big hit, thanks again everyone. 


Andy


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Just installed, super easy! Super fast delivery! Thanks!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

VWNDAHS said:


> Just installed, super easy! Super fast delivery! Thanks!!


Thank you for the positive feed back, glad all are enjoying the new kits! :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

For those that have them, do they fade out like normal list or do they just shut off? I've seen some that flicker when turning off because of the voltage fluctuation from the dimming system

Also are they noticeably brighter? The one thing I hate the most about the car is the lack of light inside


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Chris659 said:


> For those that have them, do they fade out like normal list or do they just shut off? I've seen some that flicker when turning off because of the voltage fluctuation from the dimming system


Correct these will just fade out just like the normal stock bulbs - no error codes and bright crisp white output.


Andy


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Chris659 said:


> For those that have them, do they fade out like normal list or do they just shut off? I've seen some that flicker when turning off because of the voltage fluctuation from the dimming system
> 
> Also are they noticeably brighter? The one thing I hate the most about the car is the lack of light inside



They fade out like normal, easily the coolest thing about them, no flickering. They feel lighter to me, especially in the trunk. Very crisp as mentioned. :thumbup: Their photos are very accurate in the pdf and install took 3 minutes.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

I can see the usefulness for my trunk, but really don't care for that much light in the cabin.

Is that trunk light unique to them?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

VWNDAHS said:


> They fade out like normal, easily the coolest thing about them, no flickering. They feel lighter to me, especially in the trunk. Very crisp as mentioned. :thumbup: Their photos are very accurate in the pdf and install took 3 minutes.


Thanks for posting, cheers! :thumbup:




Chrisho said:


> I can see the usefulness for my trunk, but really don't care for that much light in the cabin.
> 
> Is that trunk light unique to them?


Trunk light will use a 42mm White LED Festoon Bulb, at this current time we only have complete interior kits.


Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

In Stock!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Installed mine today and love them!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Chris659 said:


> Installed mine today and love them!


 Thanks for the purchase, glad you like them! 


Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

ECS Tuning said:


>


Hi. I want to order this kit can you tell me if it includes the plastic removal tool or should I order this in addition. I have a tendency to mar sh** up.

j


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

jervert said:


> Hi. I want to order this kit can you tell me if it includes the plastic removal tool or should I order this in addition. I have a tendency to mar sh** up.
> 
> j


Hello J,

Our trim tool kits are not included but a must for any interior job/DIY - With that said no tool box should be without them!

Trim/Moulding Tool Kit - 5 Pieces



Andy


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Any idea when the LED drl will be back in stock?


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

thanks. I'll get the tools then too.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

BenandAmanda said:


> Any idea when the LED drl will be back in stock?


Unfortunately I have no current ETA for you, please sign up for auto notify and you will get and email when they come back in stock. 



jervert said:


> thanks. I'll get the tools then too.


No problem! :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks! I also have the interior led kit and love it!!!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

BenandAmanda said:


> Thanks! I also have the interior led kit and love it!!!


Anytime, thanks for the feedback! 


Andy


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

hey just my two cents...

I installed the LEDs and they look great and I would recommend them to everyone.

However, the PDF at the start of this thread resembles in no way the dome lights on my 2013 beetle.

there were certainly no torx screws and the back end of a cornstarch "plastic" spoon was a great removal tool.

J


----------



## frago23 (May 5, 2014)

jervert said:


> hey just my two cents...
> 
> I installed the LEDs and they look great and I would recommend them to everyone.
> 
> ...


I actually have the same issue.
My 2013 Beetle dome lights are not the same as shwon on the PDF.

Can somebody can help me on how should I remove the dome with braking anything?? 

thank a lot!!

Frago


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

jervert said:


> hey just my two cents...
> 
> I installed the LEDs and they look great and I would recommend them to everyone.
> 
> ...





frago23 said:


> I actually have the same issue.
> My 2013 Beetle dome lights are not the same as shwon on the PDF.
> 
> Can somebody can help me on how should I remove the dome with braking anything??
> ...



Thanks for the feedback, PDF shows another model for demonstration purposes - Correct no torx in "The Beetle" to remove with this - Also as stated above the trim removal tools are key in this DIY.



Andy


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

ordered this and several other things, I am right around the corner wish I could just pick everything up.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

turbokirby said:


> ordered this and several other things, I am right around the corner wish I could just pick everything up.


Thanks for the order! Sadly we do not have in store pick up at this time.


Andy


----------

